# Deep Tracks - The Beatles - "Abbey Road" - (Side Two)



## Guest (Sep 22, 2018)

View attachment 108160


There is *No Limit* to the number of selections allowed for this particular poll.

Note: There are *two separate polls* for this release - (*Side One*) & (*Side Two*).

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2018)

"*Here Comes The Sun*" -






"*Because*" -






"*You Never Give Me Your Money*" -






"*Sun King*" -






"*Mr. Mustard*" -






"*Polythene Pam*" -






"*She Came In Through The Bathroom Window*" -






"*Golden Slumbers*" -






"*Carry That Weight*" -






"*The End*" -






"*Her Majesty*" -


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This has got to be one of the greatest LP second sides in pop music history.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

why is paul out of step and bare foot? why does the plate on the VW say "IF 28"? and where is the Hammer? but i guess it will come togather...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Bearing in mind the strain the band were under with various business hassles and the lingering ill-feeling which re-erupted during the _Let it Be_ sessions I thought the album was a fine achievement, even though I won't lose too much sleep if I never hear _Maxwell's Silver Hammer_ or _Octopus's Garden_ again. Despite his own excellent contributions John Lennon didn't like it, but as he had left the band a month after the album was recorded he was moaning about all sorts of things by then.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

ldiat said:


> why is paul out of step and bare foot? why does the plate on the VW say "IF 28"? and where is the Hammer? but i guess it will come togather...


And of course the black Hackney cab represents a hearse... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2018)

ldiat said:


> why is paul out of step and bare foot? why does the plate on the VW say "IF 28"? and where is the Hammer? but i guess it will come togather...


You have to wonder... Which would be more of a sartorial faux pas? - Going barefoot whilst wearing a charcoal grey suit or wearing brown shoes whilst wearing a charcoal grey suit?


----------

